# What solo's can you play? Which ones are you working on?



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Im just wondering which solos you guys can play and which your learning. I can play half of the sweet child solo. A quarter of crazy train solo. And im working on dont cry solo by GNR.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

I stumbled across the lead line for The Simpsons theme the other day, but I've never been much of a 'lead' player


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a terrible memory, so I'll learn a solo, then like a week later completely forget it...and since I haven't played guitar in a few weeks...


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm a bass player, we don't get solos...i tried one once, the singer walked over and turned off my amp  

When i used to play guitar i think the only solo i knew was the opening one to Fade To Black by Metallica. I was more of a rhythm player(i think that's why i switched to bass)


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

None, I suck!!! :rockon: Ok maybe not, but I forget a lot of stuff too. I actually started working on my lead stuff this week. Learning scales and all that crap. I never bothered before but I'm picking it up pretty quickly. The theory stuff actually makes sense to me.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Not many *solos* that I do in their entirety other than maybe that little *interlude* in the middle of A Horse With No Name. I'll try little bits and pieces of solos but I never finish learning them. I often get on a tangent from something that I pick up as I'm learning a solo.

For instance, right now I'm *working* through the solo at the end of a Dave Matthews song called Crush. As I work through, I get to explore the scale, trying to find more comfortable ways of doing it or exploring different areas of the neck for that particular scale. I haven't installed the whammy bar on my strat and it might make it easier (and I will install it and experiment with it soon) but for now I try to develop nice tone at creating vibrato with my fingers. I like that solo for that.

Another song that I hope to *finish* learning is Sultans Of Swing. I haven't tackled the actual solo yet but I'm playing around with the fills that he does here and there while playing the chords.

I did practice some scales but somehow I dropped them from my regular practice and I should make some time for scales. I wish I had more time. My dayjob gets in the way


----------



## walden (Feb 5, 2006)

i like old van halen solos... theyre fun for sure, easy yet they just kinda have that flow you know? running with the devil, aint talking bout love are probly my 2 favorites. right now im working on crossroads and the second confortably numb solo(i can play the first one). i think ive almost phased out the whole faster metal and hard rock thing for some slower, more feelable playing .


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Im trying to learn Right Now by Van Halen, but its hard on an acoustic..


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 2, 2006)

ofender said:


> Not many *solos* that I do in their entirety other than maybe that little *interlude* in the middle of A Horse With No Name. I'll try little bits and pieces of solos but I never finish learning them. I often get on a tangent from something that I pick up as I'm learning a solo.
> 
> For instance, right now I'm *working* through the solo at the end of a Dave Matthews song called Crush. As I work through, I get to explore the scale, trying to find more comfortable ways of doing it or exploring different areas of the neck for that particular scale. I haven't installed the whammy bar on my strat and it might make it easier (and I will install it and experiment with it soon) but for now I try to develop nice tone at creating vibrato with my fingers. I like that solo for that.
> 
> ...


I found the solo alot easier to learn and play than those fills Knoffler uses. Some of the fills start a measure earlier or later than some of the others and I always seem to mess it up.
Just my 2cents
Greg


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, I started learning the NIB solo not a long time ago. And oh boy, is it fun. If your a black sabbath fan this is a must.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...not one. nope. i used to know how to play the solo in "telstar", which i cleverly inserted into bobby vee's "take good care of my baby", and the organ solo in del shannon's "runaway", but that was along time ago.

-dh


----------



## Malevolent (May 13, 2006)

I know a bunch of songs...I'm struggling with this one solo in "Untitled (How Could This Happen To Me?)"....you have to place two strings, G and A...and silence the D in between..I can't do it. Well, not yet anyway.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

zao_89 said:


> Im trying to learn Right Now by Van Halen, but its hard on an acoustic..


so the simple solution to this problem is to get an electric.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> so the simple solution to this problem is to get an electric.


Thats what Im trying to do...


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

i can play some solos mostly metallic. im working on same solos for my band but i have such bad memory i keep forgetting one so i got to work on the other.
and im too lazy to write them down:zzz:


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm still trying to perfect all the solos/fills on Don't Fear the Reaper by Blue Oyster Cult and a couple of Children of Bodom solos(Those're HARD)


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I,m not a lead player but I can do a few, some Zep (Black Dog, Whole Lotta Love etc.) Van Halen's Ain't Talking Bout Love, some Neil Young, CCR and other assorted bits I picked up over the years.


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

I first started out learning solo's styled after Angus Young,and years later I still get great enjoyment trying to match him note for note.(what's next to the moon?) is one of my fave's.I also find the start of "Hot for teacher" will get most bar's jumping,just don't go to the well to many times with that one.As far a basics go,"Social Distortion" has alot of simple solo's that sound great and are easy to pick up.
Here are the one's I play automatically when I pick up a guitar:

Case the Ace -Ac/dc
Kicked in the teeth again-Ac/dc
99 to life-Social Distortion
Story of my life-Social distortion
You aint got a hold on me-Ac/dc
Fade to Black-Metallica
Hit the light's-Metallica
Of course there are a bunch more but these are the one's I have known so long that haveing a conversation about the Mid east crises while playing them is not a problem at all.lol
Take Care
Aaron


----------



## Killick (Oct 19, 2006)

Really enjoy (trying to play)ing the solo to "Crazy Train". 
Currently working on "Far Beyond The Sun" and "Arpeggios From Hell" by that Malmsteen dude.

By the way, this is my first post here. It's a lot friendlier here than at HC and the spelling is better too!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

...The theme from "Star Wars"....:smile: 

A real toe tapper:rockon2:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I gave up trying to learn countless solo's and just play it the way I feel on that particular occasion. After countless years of playing (or trying) to play like other people I decided I wanted to hear what I played like. :rockon:


----------

